# Artwork needed (cheap?) - help



## Fraz666 (May 12, 2016)

Hi 
Our debut album is almost finished so we need a good cover artwork.
there is someone available here?
or do you have some tips/advices?
I searched the forum for similar threads but I found a lot of old ones

Our style is something... mmmhh.... Tool, Alice In Chains, Down.... maybe Soen or Leprous... who knows.
We need something not too 'metal' and not too 'soft' 

https://soundcloud.com/evilgroove

thank you!


----------



## UnderTheSign (May 12, 2016)

The only Italian guy I know and can recommend is Paolo Girardi but he's probably a little too much for you guys


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 12, 2016)

Try to contact Daniele Valeriani...or Giovanni Scarfini

I lost contact with them 20 years ago, but I know they still work.


----------



## Fraz666 (May 13, 2016)

Paolo is a legend!
but the artist does not necessarily have to be Italian, the world is big....

Daniele Valeriani is perfect, I think it is above our budget but I will contact him, thank you

any artist in ss.org?


----------



## shaynedepugh (May 13, 2016)

I do some work here and there.
www.shaynedepugh.com


----------



## Fraz666 (May 16, 2016)

thank you Shayne, I sent a pm


----------

